# Prepare a kit in caseof emergency



## Yrys (17 Nov 2006)

Probably not necessary for you, militaries, so it's more for 
the civies wondering around...

http://getprepared.ca/kit/kit_e.asp

In an emergency you will need some basic supplies. You may
 need to get by without power or tap water. You should be prepared 
to be self-sufficient for at least 72 hours.

Not sure what to put in your kit? Find out what you and your family 
will need to get through 72 hours. 

Basic kit :

http://getprepared.ca/kit/basic_e.asp

Car kit:

http://getprepared.ca/kit/car_e.asp

Where to buy a kit :

http://getprepared.ca/kit/buy_e.asp

(probably cheaper to buy piece by piece but more time cunsuming)


----------



## Cloud Cover (28 Nov 2006)

Clearly, if you live a remote area of Canada, i.e. apparently anywhere outside of NCR or Toronto, you need to plan for longer than 3 days  in the event of large scale disaster since you probably won't be helped for at least a week or more.


----------



## sdimock (28 Nov 2006)

Hi Wiskey601,

While it's good to be prepared for as much time as possible I wouldn't go so far as to say the response outside of Toronto or NCR is going to be worse.

Every area/town/city/large company/hospital/fire dept. (at least in BC) is expected to have it's own disaster response plan that includes an Emergency Operations Centre.

If the general public can be self sufficient for 3 days that is enough time to activate the EOC and organize the resources that are needed.

There is a line between what is needed and what could be wasted money, these stores have to be rotated out with new stores and maintained, and that will add up.

Generators were a hot item as the count down to 2000 came up, when it passed they got pushed to the back of the garage. 

I wonder how many of them still have the same gas in them and haven't been checked since.

It's good to be prepared, being prepared includes the cost and effort of keeping everything current.

If everyone had enough supplies for a week that would be great, but everyone doesn't have the funds to do that.

Steve


----------

